# FNRttC Superspeedy to Ramsgate 2nd March



## dellzeqq (1 Feb 2012)

82 miles. Some medium-ish hills, Chatham Hill being the worst, although we're not doing it quite the way we did on the recce. Bits of main road, and an amble down a linear cycle park outside of Gravesend. The pace will be steady rather than quick _but there will only be one splash and dash stop_.

The last ten miles are pretty flat, with what should be splendid views toward the coast. The approach in to Ramsgate is a delight.

Experienced FNRttCers only please - and do please confirm you've read the basics, which have been updated

Chris W
David R
Malcolm D
Martin T
Titus H
Sandra S
Ross C
Chris B
Mike M
Susie F
Stuart A
Stuart G
User10571 B
Thom F


----------



## User10571 (1 Feb 2012)

Time to stick m'neck out. 
Me please.


----------



## thom (1 Feb 2012)

Me too please !


----------



## mistral (1 Feb 2012)

Sadly can't make this one


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2012)

oh yessireeee....

And can confirm I have read the basics


----------



## Sketchley (1 Feb 2012)

I was born in Chatham, makes me a Chav apparently.... Anyway Chatham Hill is evil. Mapmyride says it's 0.6 miles at 7.1% feels much steeper than that. http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/67041464/ Personally I'd go another way, but with LonJog coming up I guess I best get used to some hills.

Edit: It is much steeper, it hits 15%+ in places


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Feb 2012)

Chris W
David R
Malcolm D
Titus H
Sandra S
Ross C
Chris B
Mike M
Susie F
Stuart A
Stuart G
Adrian C
Gordon P
Matthew W
Jenny M
Miranda S
John W
Martin T
User10571 B
Ian A
Thom F
Bruce R
Holly M


----------



## StuartG (1 Feb 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Edit: It is much steeper, it hits 15%+ in places


Any nasty bends or should we all be able to hit 40+ mph?


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Feb 2012)

StuartG said:


> Any nasty bends or should we all be able to hit 40+ mph?


it's all up hill. We lose the height gradually in to Gillingham


----------



## StuartG (1 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it's all up hill.


I was thinking of Jenny. A hill is only as bad as you think its going to be


----------



## StuartG (1 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> Eh?


http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-fridays-tour.92570/page-35 post #691


----------



## Sketchley (1 Feb 2012)

StuartG said:


> Any nasty bends or should we all be able to hit 40+ mph?


 
If you fancy turning round at the top and cycling down it you could easily hit 40mph on the way down. Not sure you would want to with the junction the way it is at the bottom and you would only have to ride up it again.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Feb 2012)

not really, but, hey, we could give it a go!


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Feb 2012)

sorry - I should explain. Chatham Hill is steep, but it gets the job done. It saves, in round terms, about a mile. And, once we're on top it's a straight road, although the traffic lights are a bit tedious. Miranda and others will remember going up in on a recce ride, but I reckon it's a bit easier approached from the new Chatham High Street.


----------



## Mark Grant (7 Feb 2012)

Me please Simon.
I have read the 'new' basics.


----------



## rb58 (16 Feb 2012)

Do I need to be thinking about how to get back from Ramsgate already? Or is there a group save thingy that comes into play? I'm bit of a novice when it comes to getting the train back


----------



## martint235 (16 Feb 2012)

rb58 said:


> Do I need to be thinking about how to get back from Ramsgate already? Or is there a group save thingy that comes into play? I'm bit of a novice when it comes to getting the train back


You mean you're not cycling back???


----------



## Sketchley (16 Feb 2012)

I need to get back to Sittingbourne, I'm thinking I'll either ride of get the train.

Groupsave does work on that route. Nationalrail are showing 4 x tickets for total of £42.40 to Charing Cross but it takes over 2 hours or a total of £72.40 to St Pancras on the high speed which takes 1h 16m. Cannot find any advanced tickets on either southeastern's website or the train line. In fact both those site don't even offer group save.


----------



## User10571 (16 Feb 2012)

Unless I'm mistaken groupsave can only be bought on the day of travel.
Tickets with discount cards can be bought in advance.
If there's four of you Groupsave trumps a Network fail card - the former giving you 50% off, the latter only 33%.


----------



## rb58 (16 Feb 2012)

That's still a possibility, but not if there's a head wind like yesterday....


----------



## thom (17 Feb 2012)

1725944 said:


> Scenic route to Brighton £13.15. Did I once say that I would never do that again?


You are Jimmy Boyd AICM £5


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Feb 2012)

Chris W
David R
Malcolm D
Titus H
Sandra S
Ross C
Chris B
Mike M
Susie F
Stuart A
Stuart G
Adrian C
Gordon P
Matthew W
Miranda S
John W
Martin T
User10571 B
Ian A
Thom F
Jenny M
Eddie C
Alberto S
Paul K
Andrew Bu
Damian MacN
John K
Lucy B
Bruce R


----------



## deckertim (28 Feb 2012)

Simon, as discussed I hope you won't mind if I join the ride midway. What time are you expecting to get to Rochester?


----------



## Ess (28 Feb 2012)

Anyone travelling back via Stratford or Kings X? I would love to join in a groupsave. Cheers
Ess


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Feb 2012)

Ess said:


> Anyone travelling back via Stratford or Kings X? I would love to join in a groupsave. Cheers
> Ess


Gordon't from your part of the world - I'd ask at the cafe. I'll probably be going to St. Pancras


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Feb 2012)

deckertim said:


> Simon, as discussed I hope you won't mind if I join the ride midway. What time are you expecting to get to Rochester?


about 3 to 3.15


----------



## AlexB (28 Feb 2012)

Simon,
In your opinion, would I be quick enough for this?
What sort of pace do you aim to set?

I'm completely OK if you say not quick enough, or we haven't ridden with you at pace, so we'd rather not!

Alex


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Feb 2012)

AlexB said:


> Simon,
> In your opinion, would I be quick enough for this?
> What sort of pace do you aim to set?
> 
> ...


you'll be fine


----------



## User10571 (28 Feb 2012)

I was just toying with the idea of removing the Dinotte from the bike and substituting it with my trademark hypnotic Cateyes.
But I think I'll shove some juice in the batteries and leave it on there.
Which pretty much puts me in a TEC position, unless anyone is volunteering to have their retinas seared.


----------



## User10571 (28 Feb 2012)

1743654 said:


> Or we could wear shades.


Welding mask?


----------



## thom (28 Feb 2012)

I have new lighting myself. Front wheel and back. LED party time ...


----------



## Aperitif (28 Feb 2012)

thom said:


> *I have new lighting myself*. Front wheel and back. LED party time ...


Sally forth! It's a Thom set


----------



## thom (29 Feb 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Sally forth! It's a Thom set



Teef, when are you coming on a FNRTTC again ?

Without your obscure puns, it's just not the same


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Feb 2012)

that's not a pun - it's a trip down memory lane......


----------



## thom (29 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it's a trip down memory lane......


It's a long lane - I had to google to find out who Sally Thomsett is. Straw Dogs is an excellent film but 1971 is way before my time ;-)


----------



## Gordon P (29 Feb 2012)

Ess said:


> Anyone travelling back via Stratford or Kings X? I would love to join in a groupsave. Cheers
> Ess


As DZ says I am from your (Ess's) part of the woprld but (a) I have a senior railcard which trumps GroupSave & (b) I may be getting a post-Turner Contemporary lift back from Margate... so no bloody use at all. Sorry!


----------



## User10571 (29 Feb 2012)

Gordon P said:


> As DZ says I am from your (Ess's) part of the woprld but (a) I have a senior railcard which trumps GroupSave & (b) I may be getting a post-Turner Contemporary lift back from Margate... so no bloody use at all. Sorry!


A local artist and good friend of mine was responsible for this embellishment of the Turner Contemporary on the day it opened.


----------



## ceepeebee (1 Mar 2012)

User10571 said:


> A local artist and good friend of mine was responsible for this embellishment of the Turner Contemporary on the day it opened.


Really like that, excellent work.


----------



## User10571 (1 Mar 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Really like that, excellent work.


She turned up at 4am with two friends carrying ladders, wearing hi-viz and hard hats and chatted to the security guards while her friends got on with it.....
The occupants of a police patrol car observed the entire operation before driving off....

http://www.thisiskent.co.uk/Stunt-turns-Turner-loovre-gallery/story-12008528-detail/story.html

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-13110070


----------



## Gordon P (1 Mar 2012)

User10571 said:


> A local artist and good friend of mine was responsible for this embellishment of the Turner Contemporary on the day it opened.


----------



## Sketchley (2 Mar 2012)

Anyone have a gpx file of tonight's route?


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Mar 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Anyone have a gpx file of tonight's route?


I doubt it. I've no idea which way we're going.




(I do really. In fact I've just ridden the bit from Dartford to Rochester and changed it yet again. And it does involve cycle paths. And those stupid Sustrans barriers)


----------



## martint235 (2 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I doubt it. I've no idea which way we're going.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're going to be fun in the dark!!!


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Mar 2012)

forewarned is forearmed. But I did spot a railway sleeper clip on the hard shoulder of the A2, and that is going to take a bit of care.


----------



## AlexB (2 Mar 2012)

I'm assuming that it's the standard meeting point and time for the start?
Anyone figured out the weather yet? I'm guessing cold, but can't decide _how_ cold!!! Problem is, if we're not stopping, then is that going to be enough to have to avoid going into full FNRttC clothing (i.e. dress for standing around)?


----------



## User10571 (2 Mar 2012)

I've just been out with bare legs. Tonight they won't be.


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Mar 2012)

it's looking a little better than it was. The wind is coming round from the south rather than the southeast, and the minimum forecast temperature is 8 degrees. BUT this is a much more mixed ride than the SS to Harwich, so there will be some waiting around. 

HPC 2345 - there's not many of us, so the checking in won't be a big deal


----------



## mcshroom (2 Mar 2012)

Good luck everyone - have fun


----------



## slowmotion (2 Mar 2012)

Have a great ride, you speedy peeps.


----------



## srw (2 Mar 2012)

And I believe Adrian is Sound on smileys.

If I'd known what the temperature was going to be, and I'd spent the winter doing more riding than I have done, I might be sorry that I'm not with you.


----------



## Wobblers (2 Mar 2012)

1748455 said:


> If fun isn't going to come into it I'm not sure I want to go.


 
Signature material if ever I've seen it...


----------



## Flying Dodo (2 Mar 2012)

Wrap up warm tonight everyone. Winter's on its way (again).


----------



## Arthur (2 Mar 2012)

As a heads-up, the fog's getting pretty dense in the Medway Delta tonight


----------



## ceepeebee (2 Mar 2012)

crystal palace = foggy and cold, not so bad mind you - a couple of friends in Nashville have just had the Tornado sirens go off! - have a good ride everyone


----------



## Aperitif (2 Mar 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> crystal palace = foggy and cold, not so bad mind you - *a couple of friends in Nashville have just had the Tornado sirens go off!* - have a good ride everyone


Wow! I phoned long distance information and only got Memphis. It's bad in the US.
Have fun everyone, as has been said before.
Oh, and wrap up you lot!


----------



## deckertim (2 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> about 3 to 3.15


I'll be waiting for you all on Rocheste bridge around 3am Have a good ride down. Fog has cleared in Medway now, but I've just driven home from Folkestone and it is patchy across Kent.


----------



## itsbruce (3 Mar 2012)

Good to see everybody. Special thanks to User10571 for organising the extra hills.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Mar 2012)

yes. If it's not Bends it's Mountain Passes. Did anybody else see snow at the top of that hill? Mind you, the dog with the booze came in handy.

Sort of ok. You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear, and parts of Gillingham fall in to the boar's lughole category. As for the road that passes south of Bluewater - the tarmac just shouts 'apocalyptic social breakdown. All this we took in our stride, riding down cycle paths an six lane highways at a congenial pace and in a congenial way.

We had some punctures, and one or two of those should have been sorted by yrs truly, and rolled in to Ramsgate about 20 minutes behind schedule. If I'm honest the ride only comes in to its own past Sturry, and, with the haze hiding far objects from us, we contented ourselves with the flatness of the land. The approach to Ramsgate is good, and would be one of my favourites if the mist had not obscured the sea from the promenade. The cafe was surprisingly nice, with really good chips and nice coffee. And the train home is no bother at all, even if it is expensive. All in all it's the kind of ride you might do once every couple of years.


----------



## itsbruce (3 Mar 2012)

Although less boozy than some. Mentioning no Whitstables.


----------



## Arthur (3 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear, and parts of Gillingham fall in to the boar's lughole category.


 
I'm struggling to believe my eyes here and have to point you to evidence to the contrary. I'm _fairly_ sure they were being serious...


----------



## User10571 (3 Mar 2012)

itsbruce said:


> Good to see everybody. Special thanks to User10571 for organising the extra hills.


 
Hills? Oh fark off you lot! Hills with Spanish registered 44 tonne artics passing you at 60mph giving you elbow width? Is that what you want?

Actually, TBF, once we'd returned to the artic infested road, I thought all of the artic overtaking was exemplary and well within the guidance of Rule 163.

Sorry 'bout the 'unexpected' hill.

Thanks all for a jolly night out.

Brekky gets a high score from me too


----------



## thom (3 Mar 2012)

I thought brekkyy was good for choice, quality and price.

Always good to do the year opening fnrttc. Thanks Simon for organising. 
A ride where we avoided spreading out even though there were one or two 
faster flat parts.

With less low cloud, I think the morning countryside could have improved this a lot.
I'd definitely do it again but suggest a little later in the year.


----------



## martint235 (3 Mar 2012)

I really enjoyed the ride. Even the extra hill wasn't too bad.

The breakfast itself was good, the organisation behind the table numbers less so but who cares. I left with a full stomach that's all I need to know.


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Mar 2012)

I am hoping, in a calendar-thinking sort of way, that some photos were taken. But not in a Truprint-crap-website sort of way. More in a Red Bubble website calendar sort of way.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Mar 2012)

Someone's got to bother so... Bed Rubble calendars.Two rules: always trust User10571, and always take photos accompanied by loving prose, to let us non-attendees know what you received from the trip!


----------



## Sketchley (4 Mar 2012)

Thanks everyone, good time had, even though i clearly lost the plot at the end. Breakfast was excellent one of the best had on a fnrttc, in fact only backup cafe in Bognor comes close. I've Slept for 16 hours since getting back.....


----------



## User10571 (4 Mar 2012)

Boy! That was a heavy sleep!
I clocked 63 miles on that ride, according to my Cateye.
Is that down to the anger of the pylons?
Anyone care to put a more accurate figure to that pls.


----------



## mmmmartin (4 Mar 2012)

Pleez to divulge the name of the brekky cafe so those of us who occasionally go to Ramsgate can tread, respectfully, in the footsteps of SuperSpeedy peeps.


----------



## Sketchley (4 Mar 2012)

User10571 said:


> Boy! That was a heavy sleep!
> I clocked 63 miles on that ride, according to my Cateye.
> Is that down to the anger of the pylons?
> Anyone care to put a more accurate figure to that pls.




I had 77 miles on garmin


----------



## User10571 (4 Mar 2012)

1750204 said:


> The stand-out feature of the breakfast was putting the beans in a ramekin so that you don't get baked bean sauce everywhere else.


Other stand-out features include the following: Good food, locally sourced ingredients, reasonably priced (£7.50 for their monster full english - lite variants thereof available, priced accordingly) , very can-do attitude from all the staff, comfortable, hard-to-leave surroundings, _very_ choice tunes on the PA. View over masts in the marina. In-view bike locking facilities. Quite hard to fault the place really.
Ok, I've thought of something. Asthmatic hand dryer in the gents. I am from the air blade generation, and as such expect no less.


----------



## mmmmartin (4 Mar 2012)

User10571 said:


> I am from the air blade generation


I am from the "wipe it on my fleece" generation


----------



## User10571 (4 Mar 2012)

How have we gone this far in the ride autopsy with no mention of Thom's wheels-of-fire?


----------



## User10571 (4 Mar 2012)

For those who need to know ....


----------



## deckertim (4 Mar 2012)

I couldn't join the start in London, so after a couple of hours sleep I waited on Rochester Bridge for the ride to join me. Here is the peloton ably led by Simon as they swept over the bridge at speed.
The stop at Asda in Sittingbourne took a little longer than planned, so User10571 had a rest.





I would echo the comments about the Miles Cafe, it was fabulous. After a very nice breakfast I rode home, rather slowly and the sun even broke out by the time I got to Medway.
http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/154675828


----------



## User10571 (4 Mar 2012)

Does anyone have a gps plot of the route pls?

I'm particularly interested in the section prior to the Medway towns.


----------



## LucyBP (4 Mar 2012)

Thanks Simon for organizing the ride, it was great to be back out on a night ride and I actually enjoyed the fog although I am sure we missed some lovely views. I clocked 90 miles from home (and back home from LBG) so I think we were pretty spot on 83 for the ride itself. 

User10571, Alberto should have a GPS of the route which, if he can get the computer to cooperate, he will post in the next day or two -- if someone else hasn't come along with one by then!


----------



## thom (4 Mar 2012)

User10571 said:


> Does anyone have a gps plot of the route pls?
> 
> I'm particularly interested in the section prior to the Medway towns.


 
Here you go - was just uploading..


----------



## StuAff (4 Mar 2012)

Beat me to it, Thom....


----------



## frank9755 (4 Mar 2012)

1750250 said:


> Fleece eh? very modern.


I generally just run my fingers through my hair, but I don't like to boast


----------



## thom (4 Mar 2012)

1750276 said:


> Ah yes, those. They were wasted when he was riding at the back but better deployed when he was on way-marking duties so that they could be appreciated at speed once he was getting back to the front.



I quite enjoyed being at the back for a while actually. A nice place to have a chat and with the wheel swap with User10571 I was able to see the spinning light party for a bit too. 
Unfotunately you can't see much of the patterns when you're riding them yourself but you do feel more visible to traffic funnily enough.
Next time I might try to put the two lights on the front wheel in sync with each other to try to fix the forward/backward wheel wobble you get. 

Was it Asda or Lidl for the stop in Sittingbourne ? 85p for 6 hot cross buns ! They were pretty damn good at 5am.


----------



## User10571 (4 Mar 2012)

I'm lovin' the rain-enforced post-ride rest that today's weather is affording me


----------



## thom (4 Mar 2012)

Some photos from cycle-cam. You really get an idea how damp and murky it was. Without the clouds I think it may have been amazing with a sunruse.


----------



## Wobblers (5 Mar 2012)

When I got into Marylebone Station, I had a chap come up to me offering help when I was making some last minute adjustments to the bike! This kind of set the tone of the whole ride - come to think of it I should have told him to come along to a future FNRttC, because it's this sort of attitude that makes the FNRttC so special.

It was nice to see familiar faces, bombing down a near deserted A2 was a novel experience (not to mention seeing someone getting pulled over by the police just in front of us) and breakfast was well worth the wait.



thom said:


> I quite enjoyed being at the back for a while actually. A nice place to have a chat and with the wheel swap with User10571 I was able to see the spinning light party for a bit too.
> Unfotunately you can't see much of the patterns when you're riding them yourself but you do feel more visible to traffic funnily enough.
> Next time I might try to put the two lights on the front wheel in sync with each other to try to fix the forward/backward wheel wobble you get.


 
Those lights were rather spectacular and most useful when waymarking, giving advance warning of the approaching TECs. Most times I didn't need the cry of "All up!".


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Mar 2012)

I'd forgotten about the police chase - because that was what it was. The first police car was waiting for the wanted car and the second police car to arrive.


----------



## AlexB (5 Mar 2012)

I had assumed they were going to pull us over to find out what the hell we were doing there. I have to admit that those sections were the least enjoyable of the ride - somewhat sphincter tightening at times.


----------



## martint235 (5 Mar 2012)

Sphincter tightening was riding at the back as 30 people rode over the Bricklayer's Arms flyover. I've not felt that nervous for quite a while!


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> Sphincter tightening was riding at the back as 30 people rode over the Bricklayer's Arms flyover. I've not felt that nervous for quite a while!


 
Not since 'that' ride back from Whitstable next to three lanes of very fast traffic, huh?


----------



## martint235 (5 Mar 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Not since 'that' ride back from Whitstable next to three lanes of very fast traffic, huh?


Nah that was just the A2 at its best, unpleasant, fast but not particularly nervy. Well for me anyway..... 

When are you next out on a FNRttC then?? It looks like there's a Whitstable on 1st June which would be about as perfect as perfect could be for some birthday drinkies too!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> Nah that was just the A2 at its best, unpleasant, fast but not particularly nervy. Well for me anyway.....
> 
> When are you next out on a FNRttC then?? It looks like there's a Whitstable on 1st June which would be about as perfect as perfect could be for some birthday drinkies too!!


 
Ha! Maybe we should have looked around rather than tunnel vision and hoping for the best... all while an highways agency vehicle is following us.. for a few miles... 

Then or Southend, the month before.. Just picked up yet another injury. I think I need to be put down and donate my thighs to science.


----------



## thom (5 Mar 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Ha! Maybe we should have looked around rather than tunnel vision and hoping for the best... all while an highways agency vehicle is following us.. for a few miles...
> 
> Then or Southend, the month before.. *Just picked up yet another injury*. I think I need to be put down and donate my thighs to science.


 
What's it this time Davy ?


----------



## User10571 (5 Mar 2012)

All this talk of being fazed and / or nervy....
I found the 3-lane section of the A2 to the west of the Medway towns to be fine. There are good sight lines and, collectively, we were lit up like the proverbial xmas tree... so no real problem there...
Likewise with the section of the A2 after it splits from the Thanet Way after Faversham - although I really didn't want to be spending any more time than is necessary climbing Broughton Hill on the A2, with chorizo-munching truckers on my rear wheel. Hence the Broughton village traffic-free diversion. I cannot apologise enough for the pain the ascent clearly caused for some.

Here's the truth: I was really fazed by the A28 exiting Canterbury.
All those b@st@rds hurrying to get to work on a Saturday morning, so get-out-of-my-way-on-this-2-lane-road can s*d off!
Just my 2p's worth.

@Martin235 - The Bricklayers Flyover was cool - that's just urban warfare.


----------



## martint235 (5 Mar 2012)

User10571 said:


> @Martin235 - The Bricklayers Flyover was cool - that's just urban warfare.


I know. I used to do it every day in rush hour, it was just watching so many other people going over it in front of me!


----------



## frank9755 (5 Mar 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> I think I need to be put down and donate my thighs to science.


If there are no takers from science then they would make a lot of dog food :-)


----------



## Aperitif (6 Mar 2012)

frank9755 said:


> If there are no takers from science then they would make a lot of dog food :-)


 Class, Frank.


----------



## martint235 (6 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Class, Frank.
> View attachment 7573


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Mar 2012)

thom said:


> What's it this time Davy ?


 
Strained my back.... tipping up on a pavement slab... sober...

Teef, that picture is very funny!!

My legs do look much better than that now.. I may even turn up for a Sunday ride this week.. were see..


----------



## Aperitif (7 Mar 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Strained my back.... tipping up on a pavement slab... sober...
> 
> Teef, that picture is very funny!!
> 
> *My legs do look much better than that now..* I may even turn up for a Sunday ride this week.. were see..


 
Going to work on the face next, Davy, or did you not renew your gym membership for the full five years?


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Going to work on the face next, Davy, or did you not renew your gym membership for the full five years?


 
Cheeky...


----------



## Aperitif (7 Mar 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Cheeky...


----------

